
Ask HN: How to deal with the anxiety of having imperfect education? - s1t5
There&#x27;s a certain level of stress that comes with not having a degree, having a non-technical degree and working in a technical field, dropping out, bad grades, not getting an advanced degree or not going to a top university.<p>Has anyone experienced this? How do you deal with it? Are you somehow intimidated by all the famous people in the community who went to top universities and often also have PhDs? Do you feel like even if you manage to have a decent job, there will always be a cap to you career potential? Do you feel &quot;stuck&quot; with the education that you got because practically you can&#x27;t go back and change it? Is it a problem for you when applying for new jobs?
======
iuliangulea
This is a very interesting question.

But to answer it, could you define how does a "perfect education" looks like
for you?

